# Type me please video.



## Wolf's Tale (Oct 23, 2014)

Melchiz said:


> Would anybody be willing to skype me later? See if we can come to an almost sure at least conclusion? You'd be able to thrown me curve balls and see how I actually react instead of just making it up as I go.



I could do it. Don't really need to put you into any forced scenario lol, just talking to you will show your functions dominance which will say what type you are. Plus I'm interested to see how life is for you with ADD versus me with ADD. My Skype name is Lonewolf2225 feel free to send a request/message and ill be on the look out for it(if you're ok with skype'ing still).


----------



## tiredsighs (Aug 31, 2011)

Wolves273 said:


> Really it just comes down to what were you feel recharged, Extraverts are energized by talking with people, and going places, while introverts find they're energized by taking a break from physical interaction and doing their own thing alone for periods of time.
> 
> Although desiring to connect with people can be attributed to extroversion, the fact of doing so within the confines and comforts of your room is usually more of an introvert trait. The reason being, physical interaction is a thriving point and 'must have' in any extraverts life. My ENFP friends can't handle staying at home for long periods of time without some sort of actual meeting people face-to-face. *On the other hand you have me(an INFP) who can go extremely long periods of time with bare minimal interaction with people physically. * *Connecting to others via the internet has always been pretty easy and non-tiring for me where as in person, their are so many more elements to conversing with them that it takes much greater effort on my part to keep things going smoothly.
> *
> A great example between the two types is my ENFP friend John. John and I sit next to each other in our hybrid math class and thought we have a general similar mindset, the difference is pretty obvious. John does things like constantly tapping his writing utensil, responding often to the professors questions, being very openly warm to people before and during class(like starting conversations and asking how they are), fearlessly answering questions wrong and not minding it, and many other things. *Then you look at me, which depending on how much sleep I get, the less sleep the more extroverted I am usually, I'll do things like humming softly in class, only answering when I feel no one else will(cause I fear being wrong), am usually quiet unless approached or I feel there's a need for me to be more vocal(like a stale atmosphere or something). Basically, I'm more publicly reserved in class room settings where he's very open to sharing his thoughts and ideas with people around him.*


I can relate to the bolded parts a lot. I almost never speak up in class unless the subject is something I'm super passionate about or something I know a lot about. It takes a lot for me to openly share my thoughts and ideas with the people around me. 

I don't necessarily crave physical contact, although after about a week of not hanging out with my dad (even if it's just getting lunch with him for an hour), I start to miss him. If my husband's going to be late from work, I don't usually get fussy. But I like a hug and kiss when he walks in. I need little things like that to keep me going.

Also, certain people make me feel more or less extroverted. People who steer and dominate conversations make me introverted. People who ask questions or express their ideas make me extroverted. But I think, in general, my energy comes from solitude.

Can you relate to any of that, @Melchiz?


----------



## Melchiz (Jan 22, 2015)

Wolves273 said:


> I could do it. Don't really need to put you into any forced scenario lol, just talking to you will show your functions dominance which will say what type you are. Plus I'm interested to see how life is for you with ADD versus me with ADD. My Skype name is Lonewolf2225 feel free to send a request/message and ill be on the look out for it(if you're ok with skype'ing still).


Okay sweet! Hey dude just wanted to let you know that I wasn't upset at you at all. Just thought it was funny and annoying that someone would question my type again after every single person was certain I was ENFP. I really wish I could just set my type as NF. That seems to work best for me. We'll talk about time and stuff on Skype, I suppose. XD


----------



## Melchiz (Jan 22, 2015)

tiredsighs said:


> I can relate to the bolded parts a lot. I almost never speak up in class unless the subject is something I'm super passionate about or something I know a lot about. It takes a lot for me to openly share my thoughts and ideas with the people around me.
> 
> I don't necessarily crave physical contact, although after about a week of not hanging out with my dad (even if it's just getting lunch with him for an hour), I start to miss him. If my husband's going to be late from work, I don't usually get fussy. But I like a hug and kiss when he walks in. I need little things like that to keep me going.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. I'm not sure if I've gone without physical contact for long enough for it to bother me before, but I will say that in like a long distance relationship, I get to where I really wanna hug the person and it's overwhelming. Soooo idk.


----------



## raivist (Mar 27, 2017)

You seem enthusiastic. But that doesn't mean anything. INFP can be enthusiastic, to the point where she acts like a real extrovert. My sister is INFP. But sometimes she'd put up this mask of being real happy and all that and you just simply cant tell that something's wrong until she tells you or until she runs out of positivity. She would also almost never show anger. Ever. I haven't seen my sister INFP ever get angry. And if something upsets her she would feel strongly about it, perhaps show dissapointment, and i'd know she's angry, but mostly it would be tears and sharing how things are bad. Etc. For ENFP I have no clue. I have seen ENFP's who act like ESTP and it is mind boggling. How is this even possible. I have a friend ENFP and I tell you what, there is hardly a moment when he is alone or always doing something, like making music, but event hen someone would come over, or being with someone or organising something or meeting someone or someone's around etc.. When He goes alone i know something is wrong, something is upsetting him or he is soul searching and it looks totally weird from the outside. Like he needs help lol. but sometimes he needs alone time to get away from everything and just cool down. Or organise his thoughts and impressions etc.... he also does a bit of web design and programming. Quite a versatile skill set

And ENFP in a conversation is something crazy sometimes. I would start sharing something and suddenly he'd make some weird stupid connections about some thing that he saw somewhere and make this huge story that will become another story about another thing. This is very common with ENFP's that i know. When two ENFP's meet up it's like a brainstorming session about million things or like a battle of Imaginations. Like he'd always find something to say or talk about out of nowhere. Would notice the most ridiculous things and make a story out of them.


----------



## Wolf's Tale (Oct 23, 2014)

tiredsighs said:


> I can relate to the bolded parts a lot. I almost never speak up in class unless the subject is something I'm super passionate about or something I know a lot about. It takes a lot for me to openly share my thoughts and ideas with the people around me.
> 
> I don't necessarily crave physical contact, although after about a week of not hanging out with my dad (even if it's just getting lunch with him for an hour), I start to miss him. If my husband's going to be late from work, I don't usually get fussy. But I like a hug and kiss when he walks in. I need little things like that to keep me going.
> 
> ...


Yep, everything you said is pretty relatable(minus the husband part haha). The little things really ado make the biggest impacts on us, I think. Although we still need big things too lol. Thank you for helping give more definition to INFP traits and for your reassurance ^^.


----------



## tiredsighs (Aug 31, 2011)

Wolves273 said:


> Yep, everything you said is pretty relatable(minus the husband part haha). The little things really ado make the biggest impacts on us, I think. Although we still need big things too lol. Thank you for helping give more definition to INFP traits and for your reassurance ^^.


You're welcome! Thank you for being relatable and having such a cute wolfy avatar.


----------



## Wolf's Tale (Oct 23, 2014)

macho said:


> You seem enthusiastic. But that doesn't mean anything. INFP can be enthusiastic, to the point where she acts like a real extrovert. My sister is INFP. But sometimes she'd put up this mask of being real happy and all that and you just simply cant tell that something's wrong until she tells you or until she runs out of positivity. She would also almost never show anger. Ever. I haven't seen my sister INFP ever get angry. And if something upsets her she would feel strongly about it, perhaps show dissapointment, and i'd know she's angry, but mostly it would be tears and sharing how things are bad. Etc. For ENFP I have no clue. I have seen ENFP's who act like ESTP and it is mind boggling. How is this even possible. I have a friend ENFP and I tell you what, there is hardly a moment when he is alone or always doing something, like making music, but event hen someone would come over, or being with someone or organising something or meeting someone or someone's around etc.. When He goes alone i know something is wrong, something is upsetting him or he is soul searching and it looks totally weird from the outside. Like he needs help lol. but sometimes he needs alone time to get away from everything and just cool down. Or organise his thoughts and impressions etc.... he also does a bit of web design and programming. Quite a versatile skill set
> 
> And ENFP in a conversation is something crazy sometimes. I would start sharing something and suddenly he'd make some weird stupid connections about some thing that he saw somewhere and make this huge story that will become another story about another thing. This is very common with ENFP's that i know. When two ENFP's meet up it's like a brainstorming session about million things or like a battle of Imaginations. Like he'd always find something to say or talk about out of nowhere. Would notice the most ridiculous things and make a story out of them.


Thats a really good ENFP description. I have about 7 ENFP friends I interact on a semi-regular basis and they're just like that haha. The talking thing can be a bit annoying because they'll sometimes never stop and leave me only able to listen(since I don't like interrupting people). Overall though, I get along very well with ENFP's. My ENFP friend Jay got really depressed for about a month or two and it was definitely noticeable that he started spending a lot of time alone. It seems for most extroverts(maybe all of them?) spending too much time alone leads to depression and impossibly cluttered minds. I also felt he was more stubborn than I am when it came to trying to help him cheer up and be happy again. He did come around though eventually and begin being more cheerful and what not.


----------



## Melchiz (Jan 22, 2015)

Welp. So I think I'm an INFP. I feel like I'm an INFP. I'm intensely certain. What happened was that I just talked for more than two hours on skype with @Wolves273 and while I totally felt we were both very unique in a lot of ways, I related to him to the point where it actually felt a bit like talking to myself in a lot of ways. Helped that he's a 4w5 too. And I certainly related to him more than all the many ENFPs I know. 

Does that make sense to everybody? Any NFPs wanna skype me to see what I'm like can go for it, but I feel like I'm an INFP. XD work for everyone? Ik this is actually about me this time, but if someone thinks I'm still wayyyyy ENFP-er than INFP, we can talk about that.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

ugh, sorry but i don't like you, my bet is EXFP


----------



## Melchiz (Jan 22, 2015)

MeTheParrot said:


> ugh, sorry but i don't like you, my bet is EXFP


XD awesome! Hey sorry, but if there's any particular reason I'd love to know. I'm sure enneagram plays a part as well. I'm genuinely disliked. This is fabulous.


----------



## tiredsighs (Aug 31, 2011)

MeTheParrot said:


> ugh, sorry but i don't like you, my bet is EXFP


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

My opinion of your type is INFP too. In fact, that was my impression of your type all along, which is why I wrote those INFP vs ENFP stuff in my previous post earlier.




MeTheParrot said:


> ugh, sorry but i don't like you, my bet is EXFP


Wow parrot, why so hateful? 

An apple a day keeps the doctor away, a chill pill a day keeps the parrot from being hateful.
Perhaps you might need a chill pill or something so that it will help calm down your anger and you will learn how to be nice to people ^_^


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

i mean he reminded me of some member of one direction, that's all, i'm fine witht the guy, it's just a friggin comment XD


----------



## Melchiz (Jan 22, 2015)

MeTheParrot said:


> i mean he reminded me of some member of one direction, that's all, i'm fine witht the guy, it's just a friggin comment XD


Oh, XD, you're fine, mate. Thanks for saying what it was.


----------

